# Here's Drizzle



## lalena2148 (Aug 2, 2006)

My bunny boy Drizzle is about 1.5 years old. He's a very good boy. He's not feeling too good today, but he's going to the vet tomorrow night. See this link for hisissues if you have some ideas: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15176&forum_id=16. Here are some pics of him. Stories about my boy to come...he's a character.


























That's Drizzle tearing up my alumni pamphlet from school!

The first couple of pics are from when he was much younger. He's a big guy now.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 2, 2006)

Aw, what a cute boy! 

I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 2, 2006)

ohhh what a lovely chinchilla color! He looks like maherwoman's Maisie!

I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## maomaochiu (Aug 2, 2006)

he is sooooo cute! hope he gets better.


----------



## Haley (Aug 2, 2006)

What a beautiful bunny! How did he get his name? I hope he gets to feeling better..poor little guy.

He looks like one very happy bunny! Cant wait to see more!:inlove:

-Haley


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2006)

OMG! i love. . .LOVE. . .this photo! he is so cute!

the chinchilla color is so neat. . .


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 3, 2006)

*hh2420 wrote: *


> What a beautiful bunny! How did he get his name? I hope he gets to feeling better..poor little guy.
> 
> He looks like one very happy bunny! Cant wait to see more!:inlove:
> 
> -Haley


 His name? Well it's funny because when I first got him they told me he was a she. LOL...then puberty hit, so I was glad I choose a versatile name. I got it from a show on Cartoon Network's Adult Swim called "Aqua Teen Hunger Force." There's an episode where a character Shake (who is a giant milkshake...it's a weird show) has an alter ego superhero named The Drizzle. He keeps asking his friends "Who is the Drizzle?" and they say "it's obviously you" and he keeps denying it. It's funny. Anyway, I was watching the episode when he was a baby and I held him up and said "Who is the Drizzle?" and he made a cute little noise, so I named him Drizzle!

And thanks all for the wonderful comments about my baby.

Here's some more photos:





This was taken on Halloween last year. I lowered the camera into his cage and just snapped the picture, and here's the result!





I had an extra piece of carpet that I put his cage on and he found a comfy spot under it!


----------



## Haley (Aug 3, 2006)

He is just too adorable! How is he feeling today? 

Give him kisses from me and my boys.

-Haley, Basil:rabbithop, Max :dutchand Mr. Tumnus:bunny19


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 3, 2006)

*hh2420 wrote: *


> He is just too adorable! How is he feeling today?
> 
> Give him kisses from me and my boys.
> 
> -Haley, Basil:rabbithop, Max :dutchand Mr. Tumnus:bunny19


 Thanks. He's doing ok. He's hopping around, making a mess of the toys in his cage...all the usual bunny stuff. However, I can't tell if he has gone to the bathroom which bothers me. He probably has, and I need to clean his litter box anyway, so it's hard to tell. We'll see how the vet visit goes today. Maybe I'm just being paranoid, but it's better to check things out when he starts acting weird (he was noticeablylethargic yesterday). And I'll definitely give him kisses, even though he attacked me with kisses this morning. He grunted everytime I wanted to move...like he was saying "Lady, I'm not done grooming you yet! Stay still!" :bunnydance:

And your buns are SO cute! I love their names!


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 3, 2006)

Drizzle is VERY cute! I can totally see his personality coming through in his little mischevious photos. The one of him in the tube is my favorite.

___________
Nadia


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 4, 2006)

Update on Drizzle: Went to the vet today. Vet checked out my bunny's 'nether regions' and said that it looks a little inflamed, but so far, not infected. And it's not a bladder issue (thank goodness!) Apparently, my bun must have cut himself in a sensitive area on accident. How, I'm not sure. Drizzle is on an anti-inflammatory for the next four days (once a day) and then if it doesn't look any better by Monday, the doc's going to put him on an antibiotic just in case. I'm just glad that he likes taking medicine. When he got home, I let him run around for a good while and gave him a treat for being so good today.Right now, he's resting from his long day at the vet. 

:sickbunny:


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I was really sad the other daywhen I went to go adopt a new girl bunny for my Drizzle and she wasalready adopted. But it's ok; better to wait till after my honeymoonanyway. So, to keep myself busy, I built Drizzle a new NIC Condo! Heused to have a playpen thing like this, and I just made it long andthin for him to run.




However, he kept moving it all over my kitchen. I had to use my kitchenchairs to block off the pen and keep in from moving from the kitchen tothe living room (he did that once). And he kept moving it, rearrangingit, and throwing his litter box around day and night. So I kept him inhis original cage (normal bunny cage I got with him) at night. It's nota small cage (28"Wx16"Lx16"H), but he doesn't like to be in that oneall day. Although, I think I will keep that one either for him to sleepin, or make it the new bunny's cage until they can both be in the condotogether. So here's his new home!















That's Drizzle in his digging box on the second level of his home. He'stoo scared to jump out of the condo. Heck, he's too scared to jump downthe 14 inches to the first floor. He has a shelf that's in between tohe can make little jumps.





He got a treat for not making a peep ALL NIGHT! It was awesome! :bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Aug 28, 2006)

I love Drizzle's new cage. They never look asbig in the pics as they do in real life (his is the same size as Mr.Tumnus' cage). Isnt it awesome for them to have so much room!

How's the little man feeling this week? Sending good thoughts your way!ray:

Lots of Love:kiss:

Haley and the boys


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 28, 2006)

Drizzle is such a cutie!

I'll bet he loves his new condo. 

You might want to secure the grids by using zip-ties to hold them together. 

I used the connectors with my first one, but it wasn't strong enough,so I left the connectors in place and added zip-ties to make itsturdier.


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Ilove Drizzle's new cage. They never look as big in the pics as they doin real life (his is the same size as Mr. Tumnus' cage). Isnt itawesome for them to have so much room!
> 
> How's the little man feeling this week? Sending good thoughts your way!ray:
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's really nice! It's so much better than the playpen thing.Plus, I have a lot of my kitchen back! :colors:But he seemsto really be enjoying it so far. I think it's so much more dynamic forhim with the levels and the shelf to climb under. He definitely seemsentertained exploring it. 

Well he's off of the anti-inflammatory and he didn't need to be put onantibiotics. The vet called last week (and the week before) to check upon him. I keep an eye on his bunny "area" and so far, it looks ok. But,I'll be sure to bring him back again if anything looks worse. He'sdefinitely acting normal though. Thanks for the good thoughts, and givemy love to your cute boys :rabbithop:dutch:bunny19. They make me smile whenever I lookat their pics!

And thanks Laura for the zip ties connection reminder. I did that withthe shorter shelf. The connectors that came with this kit from Wal-Martare really good. It took a lot of pushing to get them lockedinto place, and now they are locked. I couldn't even shake thestructure. But, yes, I am going to secure it some more, just to be onthe safe side. And Drizzle says thanks for the reminder too :bunny5


----------



## Haley (Aug 28, 2006)

Glad to hear he's feeling better! And thanks for the compliments...they make me smile too 

Its weird about the connectors, I use them only and no zip ties andmine is very sturdy. I know some people have said that they think thecable ties are better than the connectors, but in my case they werent.I originally was going to use just zip ties, but it seemed soflimsy..when I used the connectors it was awesome. I wonder if itdepends on where you bought them..hmm..

Anyway, another thing that works great for supporting second levels isan L-bracket for shelf support. Dawn gave me this idea and it worksgreat...

Cage looks great though


----------



## becci (Aug 28, 2006)

awww hes a really cute rabbit 

hope he gets better soon :heart:


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Haley and becci! 

And Haley, I think that some of the connectors are just crosses in thecenter (like the center is open). Mine has a circle in the center andcan be connected on the edges. And like yours (which I love yourcondos) they are pretty sturdy. I tested it pretty well last night. Theonly area where I might strengthen more with the ties would be his 2ndlevel. It's very secure (I put a 25lb. weight on it and it didn'tbudge), but I might secure it more in the middle w/ the ties. But, anL-bracket might be a better way to go. I'll look into it, and thanksfor the suggestion, Haley!

BTW, did your condo pieces come with the white connectors and whiteshelves, Haley? For some reason, the ones I got had the silver shelvesand black connectors. I was hoping they would be silver. I think itmight be because I bought them from the college section in Wal-mart.Maybe it's supposed to be 'trendy' or something. I think it looks kindaweird like that though. Would it be safe to spray paint them?


----------



## Haley (Aug 28, 2006)

I wouldnt spray paint them, just in case Drizzletries to chew on them. I wonder if theres a way to purchase theconnectors only? I got mine at Target (they came in blue, white, blackand silver) and the white shelving came with white connectors.

I think your looks great though! Im not sure if theres any kind ofpaint thats safe to use around rabbits...probably not though :-(


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Iwouldnt spray paint them, just in case Drizzle tries to chew on them. Iwonder if theres a way to purchase the connectors only? I got mine atTarget (they came in blue, white, black and silver) and the whiteshelving came with white connectors.
> 
> I think your looks great though! Im not sure if theres any kind ofpaint thats safe to use around rabbits...probably not though :-(


I'll look into the connectors. Drizzle doesn't normally chew on a lotbesides his toys, but I wouldn't want to take a chance of him gettingsick. I guess it doesn't look too bad with the black and silver. Lookskinda masculine...unlike his bright purple playpen . Thereweren't white ones at Target. The only colors they had at Wal-Mart werepurple, navy, dark brown and silver.


----------



## aeposten (Aug 28, 2006)

What a cutie!

-Amy


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 29, 2006)

*aeposten wrote: *


> What a cutie!
> 
> -Amy


Thanks Amy! Your Oswald is just adorable!

Woke up this morning to one relaxed, content bunny!














He just looked so cute, I couldn't help but snap a photo! :bunnydance:


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have some other photos to update with. Here'sa photo I took last September of a wild baby bun outside my apartment.He let me get that close to take the photo!That bunny now hasbabies of it's own and 3 of them have found a home on the lawn outsidemy apartment and I see them every night.






Here's a photo of my sister's bunny Foo-Foo. He's a cutie and now canjump out of and into his playpen. He's 2 years old, but he was only 4or 6 mths in this photo:


----------



## allison (Aug 29, 2006)

Drizzle, FooFoo, and the little baby wild bunnyare all adorable beyond words. I love drizzle's coloring. I saw arabbit at a pet store that was a chinchilla but a little darker greyand it had purple eyes. Very unusual.


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2006)

Tell your sis I said her bun is adorable!

I just loves dutches


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Tell your sis I said her bun is adorable!
> 
> I just loves dutches


Thanks I will! I keep telling her she should make a blog for him. He'scrazy. I took him out of his playpen one day to play,andapparently he was sick of people and jumped back into it! :headflick:Itwas a good 4foot vertical jump to the blanket on top the pen.Then he moves to make the blanket move and shimmies down into his pen.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 30, 2006)

Awww, Drizzle is a cutie. In the new pictures helooks like a big bunny, but I get the feeling he's small. Do you knowhow much he weighs?


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote:*


> Awww, Drizzle is a cutie. In the new pictures he looks likea big bunny, but I get the feeling he's small. Do you know how much heweighs?


Thanks! He actually weighs about 4.5-5 lbs, so he's not big at all.Must be an optical illusion in the cage Well, that and hehas a big, round booty :bunnybutt:


----------



## lalena2148 (Oct 6, 2006)

Any advice about leaving a bunny at someoneelse's house for a week? I'm going on my honeymoon and leaving him w/my mom. Any advice on how to make him feel more at ease? Any lists,contact info, etc i should leave? I'm going to miss my Drizzle.


----------



## Haley (Oct 6, 2006)

Did you get married yet? If so, Congrats!

You know, main things would be your vet's info, emergency/after hoursinfo etc. Other than food, hay, and his supplies, its nice to let himtake a blanket or towel or something that smells like home. 

Whenever I go somewhere, I always leave a cheat sheet for my parents.That way they remember everything. Also, if you can go there with himwhen you drop him off and hang out with him for a while, that helps.Just so he knows he is safe.

Make sure your mom knows what to look for in case he's sick (eating, poops etc).

I hope you have a wonderful honeymoon! Where are you going??


----------



## lalena2148 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Did you get married yet? If so, Congrats!
> 
> You know, main things would be your vet's info, emergency/after hoursinfo etc. Other than food, hay, and his supplies, its nice to let himtake a blanket or towel or something that smells like home.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Haley! No, I didn't get married yet; I'm gettingmarried on Sunday! I'm very excited! I think I might drop Driz offSaturday...I'm staying the night over at mymom's that nightanyway so it might work out ok. We're going to Disney World for thehoneymoon! It should be a lot of fun! :colors:


----------



## Haley (Oct 6, 2006)

Sounds fun! Its sure to be warmer there than it is up here!

That would probably be perfect for you to have Drizzle stay the weekendwith your mom, that way you will be there for his first night. Plus,youre probably going to be exhausted on Sunday and that way he willhave your mommy to take care of him after the wedding and such.

Keep us posted and get some good pics!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm in love with Drizzle!! :heart:


----------



## Haley (Oct 6, 2006)

Me too!

I would definitely bunny sit if you were closer! His coloring is beautiful, you dont see many like him


----------



## lalena2148 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm back! I'm now married and had a great time at Disney World.

Drizzle's visit to my mom's went fine. He made friends with my sis'sbunny Foo-Foo. By the end of the week, they were grooming eachother andplaying games. Good to know for when I get him a bunny friend.:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow...if you were in California, I would ask youif you got Drizzle from Maisie's family! They look so muchalike. He has a bit more masculine of a look to his face, butother than that, they look so much alike! Whatcuties! 

Is he feisty like my Maisie Daisy?


----------



## lalena2148 (Oct 17, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Wow...if you were in California, I would ask you if you gotDrizzle from Maisie's family! They look so muchalike. He has a bit more masculine of a look to his face, butother than that, they look so much alike! Whatcuties!
> 
> Is he feisty like my Maisie Daisy?


Yeah they definitely look like they could be related. And yes he's veryfeisty and very vocal. He grunts at me all the time when he is not ahappy bunny. :colors:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 17, 2006)

Cute cute!! Maisie very quiet...moretells me she doesn't want to be bothered by grazing one of my fingerswith her teeth...stinky bunny!

Funny that they're both feisty! Does make me wonder...lol! Maybe distant cousins?

How old is Drizzle?


----------



## lalena2148 (Oct 17, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Cute cute!! Maisie very quiet...more tells me shedoesn't want to be bothered by grazing one of my fingers with herteeth...stinky bunny!
> 
> Funny that they're both feisty! Does make me wonder...lol! Maybe distant cousins?
> 
> How old is Drizzle?


Drizzle is 1.5 years old right now. How old is Maisie?


----------



## Haley (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey welcome back!

Soo...are you still thinking of bringing a little lady home for Drizzle??


----------



## lalena2148 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Hey welcome back!
> 
> Soo...are you still thinking of bringing a little lady home for Drizzle??



Yes I am. I haven't been to the shelter in quite a while though andmight go sometime next week. It's been crazy unpacking and getting backto work and such. I'm just happy to know that he made friends w/Foo-Foo when he visited my mom's house.

My mom took some pics:






Foo-Foo sniffing Drizzle. Apparently at first, Drizzle was terrified ofFoo-Foo and ran to my mom and buried his head in her lap.After a while though, they allowed sniffing and a little grooming witheach other. My mom said Drizzle was the least aggressive and basicallysubmitted, but he did groom back a little.






My mom also cleaned Driz's litter box and put it down for him to use.When Foo-Foo saw it, he 'claimed' it w/ his chin all the way around thebox and then hopped in like he was saying "What's mine is mine...andwhat's yours is...mine." 











It looks like they both had a good time playing!


----------



## Haley (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow..he was good with another boy?! Thats rare!

Hopefully that means he will be easy to bond.


----------



## lalena2148 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Wow..he was good with another boy?! Thats rare!
> 
> Hopefully that means he will be easy to bond.


Yeah, I was very surprised. My mom had them both out for supervisedplay and said Drizzle was the least aggressive and they ignored eachother a lot of the time, but would occassionally lick each other orgroom each other. And , Foo-Foo isn't neutered so I'm very surprisedthat he wasn't more aggressive toward Driz. But yeah, hopefully bondinghim with another rabbit will be easy. :colors:


----------



## Haley (Oct 18, 2006)

Well let us know if you find anyone special for him!

Cant wait!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 18, 2006)

Maisie's about ten months old. 

Very cute little pair. 
*
lalena2148 wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Cutecute!! Maisie very quiet...more tells me she doesn't want tobe bothered by grazing one of my fingers with her teeth...stinky bunny!
> ...


----------



## lalena2148 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a question for you guys. My mom and famare most likely getting a puppy (little girl, part goldenretriever/part siberian husky). Now they have Foo-Foo, their dutchrabbit. Foo-Foo, who was once housed in the kitchen in a pen, will bemoved up to my sister's room in his same pen. The puppy will be gettinga kennel cage. Now, my mom is interested in how one would go abouthaving their puppy co-exist with the rabbit. My folks usually letFooFoo run around for a while at night. They could still do that andkeep the puppy kenneled during that time, but she eventually would likeit if the dog would not try to attack the bunny. Is there a way to makethem coexist with out having the dog attack FooFoo?


----------



## Haley (Oct 29, 2006)

Heres a good article on the HRS site:http://www.rabbit.org/journal/1/dogs.html

Ive never done it myself so I dont have any tips. I know Pet_Bunny gotPebbles and his dog to get along, so maybe you could pm him if you havemore questions.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lalena2148 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Haley! I just sent the article to my mom. And I just might PM Pet_Bunny if my mom needs more info.


----------



## lalena2148 (Oct 31, 2006)

Update on Foo-Foo&amp; the new puppy:

Well my mom went and got the puppy today. She still doesn't have aname. Her given name at the shelter was Natalie, but we're all not tookeen on it. I like the name Winnie, but we'll see what everyone elsedecides. My sis and I kinda want something to do w/ Halloween sincethey got her today. She's a 2.5 month old and was found in Southern ILas a stray. She's part siberian husky, part golden retriever. Her eyesare half brown, half blue in both eyes. It's so cool. Here's her picfrom the shelter: 






She's got the golden color but looks like a husky. She's a doll and loves to snuggle!

Here's where Foo-Foo comes in. He was hiding in his run in a cardboardbox. I brought the pup into the kitchen to get her food. Apparently, hesaw her and starting running in circles like crazy. Now, she wasn'tbarking, jumping, doing anything. Then my mom opened the top of his runto get him and he jumped out TOWARDS the dog! I've never seen him actso crazy! The puppy was afraid of him and ran behind my legs! It tookmy mom and I 40 minutes to catch him and put him upstairs so hecouldn't hear or see her. I thought the poor thing was going to have aheartattack. But, after I snuggled and reassured him, he settled downnicely. On the plus side, she didn't chase him even though she wasright by him when we was darting around. It was an interesting day tosay the least.:colors:


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 24, 2006)

Well all, I just adopted another bunny...andit's a boy! God help me trying to bond them, but Drizzle and this guyare both so laid back, I don't think it should be an issue (plusDrizzle was already good w/ FooFoo). The new little man is not homeyet, he's getting neutered tomorrow. He's 6months old, and is a dutchbunny with a seal point coloration (which is what they told me anyway)and was left at the shelter by his previous owners because they gotsick of him. He's very friendly! I'm bringing him home Sunday morning!:colors:I hope Drizzle doesn't get too jealous. 

Haley, any advice on bonding two boys?

Also, can a Dutch bunny be Seal Point?

I hope he doesn't get too big...that's the only thing I'm worriedabout...but if he's Dutch, then he shouldn't get large at all :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 24, 2006)

lalena 

Congratulations on your new Bunny, Hope the bonding goes well betweenHim &amp; Drizzle!:hug:

Drizzle is Really Adorable and seems like alot of Fun. :goodluck



 Mike E. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Update!* Well I brought home the new bunthis morning. He's laying in his new litter box in Drizzle's old cage(Driz is still in his condo). However, I have some concerns about him.He was neutered yesterday and he's ok today (moving around slightly),but now I think he's going to get too big. My husband does not want arabbit over 7 pounds. I forgot Drizzle is only 4.5, and this rabbit isalready bigger than Drizzle (who's 1.5 years old) and this one's only6months. Here's some pics of him:


























Now, look at the second pic...doesn't his right eye look more slightlybulging than his left? I felt around his odnay and didn't feel anyabcesses. Also, can bunnies choke on water? He was drinking quitequickly and then starting to hack...he hasn't hacked since then andthat was an hour ago. 

He doesn't have a name yet. Supposedly he's a mix of Dutch andsomething they can't identify and he's a lilac color w/ seal pointmarkings.My husband doesn't think he'svery cute andnow says Drizzle is his :upsidedown:and I said no way (plus,I have the receiptfrom both)Now about his breed andcolor,is that correct or is he something else? How big do youthink he's going to get?

I like him a lot but I'm starting to have a slight bunny buyer remorse(if he's going to be too big or ill w/ his eye...because I can't affordto do too much in the vet range at the current time). At the same time,I had bunny buyer remorse after Drizzle and now I can't even thinkabout not having him.


----------



## Haley (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry I missed this before. Congrats to you and your new bunny!

He looks like a himilayan to me. Are his eyes red or is that just thepic? The only indication of him possibly having some dutch in him isthat white snip on the nose. Maybe if you post in the rabbitry sectionsomeone will be able to offer some more advice..especially on theweight and everything.

If youre worried at all about his health, I think it would be worth itto take him in to the vet for a checkup. You would think if he was justneutered they wouldve examined him pretty well, but you never know.Also, I cant believe the shelter sent him home with you the day afterhis surgery! That seems like a lot of change right afteratraumatic surgery! Just be sure to keep things quiet and comforting forhim. I would try to handle him as little as possible to let him settlein.

For bonding, check out the bonding links in the resource center. I usedthe car ride method, but my boys were very aggressive towardseachother. Once he's settled in, you could just try neutral territoryand see what happens.

Good luck and keep us posted!

Haley


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Haley! 

Yes, his eyes are red w/ blue on the outside. After looking at thephotos of Himalayan rabbits, he certainly does look like one. Whichwould bea good thing because he'd stay small.

Well it's funny, the shelter neutered him yesterday morning and Ipicked him up this morning, but when I had Drizzle neutered, I droppedhim up that morning and picked him up that early evening. So farthough, he seems to be doing well. However, they didn't give me anypain killers or antibiotics for him as the vet did when I got Drizzleneutered, so I'm a little worried about his pain. He's been movingaround as well. 

He was also neutered differently from Driz. When Driz was altered, theywent in through the abodmen and removed the testicles. For this one,they went in through the testicles. Anything different I should beaware of?


----------



## Haley (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah, Ive heard of it being done both ways. Allthree of my boys had it done just through the testicles. You'll noticethat theyre a little swollen today and will be for a few days. Afterabout a week they should shrink.

My vet never gave me pain meds or antibiotics. They say its nto toopainful for the boys..who knows. Just keep an eye on him to make suretheres no bleeding or discharge. Also be sure he's not pulling at thearea. 

I would think he wouldnt get too much bigger than Drizzle...Im notreally sure though, one of the breeders would probably know better.

He sure is a cutie though!


----------



## Blyre (Nov 26, 2006)

That is one gorgeous rabbit (both).That's wonderful that they have such aloving home. 

Blyre


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Blyre wrote:*


> That is one gorgeous rabbit (both).That'swonderful that they have such aloving home.
> 
> Blyre



Thanks Blyre! I'm glad to have them both.

I'm getting more attached to the new one. He's a sweetheart and already gives kisses!

And Haley, I'm keeping a close eye on him. He seems to be doing ok.He's eating like a pig already. Drizzle hopped into the room and sawthe new bun in his old cage. He went right up to it and the new bunnyhopped over and tried to kiss Drizzle through the cage. Driz kindabacked off, but not abruptly like he's scared. So, hopefully that's agood sign. 

We're trying to name the new guy. So far we have down Latte (myhusband's choice), Mocha, Bailey, Smore...there were some more but Ican't remember them.


----------



## Haley (Nov 26, 2006)

Great names! Let us know what you choose


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 27, 2006)

I think we're going w/ Latte. 

Also, Driz came and ran in the room again and Latte put his noseoutside of the cage to sniff Driz. Driz sniffed him then thumped twice.Oy. I don't know what I have gotten myself into. I'm not going to bringthem both to the bath tub until another week or so. I have afeeling Drizzle is going to be more aggressive here than he was at mymom's house w/ her bunny. Hopefully :fingers crossed very tightly: wewon't have bunny wars. I really wanted to get Driz a companion, but ifthey don't bond (although, I'm not giving up yet as it hasn't reallystarted) I don't know what I'll do with Latte.

Is the thumping normal to show dominance? 
At least Drizzle wasn't grunting. I think he was more afraid and scaredthan angry or aggressive anyway. The first time Latte sniffed him thisevening, he ran into my lap.

Also, just a few minutes ago, I noticed some pink in his urine (he hadan accident in his cage outside of his litter box). I checked hisincisions and nothing is bleeding currently, and I think the pee wasfrom earlier today. Is this just something I should look for and keepan eye on? He was also sneezing a couple times when I put some shreddednewspaper in his cage. It was kinda dusty, so I'm hoping he wassneezing just from that. 

Isn't it sad that I've owned a bun for 1.5 years and still have these kinds of questions?


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 27, 2006)

lalena

The Thumping is Normal as It Was Driz'sHome first, He's just saying this is my territory but I may Share. MyMongo did the same thing to Daisy a couple of times the firstday and now they lay against each others Cages and Nose Kiss.:hug2:



The Red urine is also normal after surgery or not, RabbitsUrine can normally be from a Brite Yellow to a Real Brite Orange orPinkish Red but shouldn't everbe a Heavy DeepBloodRed.

His Sneezing was most likely just from the dusty paper andnothing to worry about unless it continues,Then I'djustremove that Paper and shake anymore dusty paper Hay orLitter box Fillings out in the Yard before putting it Back inhis House.

:goodluck Your Bunnies Are Beautiful! :wave:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Haley (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, the urine could just be from something he ate. Did you give him any news veggies or fruit? 

I would just be sure he's drinking lots of fluids. 

Dont worry abuot asking questions. Ive been a bunny owner all my life and I still always have questions.


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Mike!

Well last night, I did some bonding w/ Latte. I was just petting him alittle bit. He's used to me visiting him at the shelter. And guesswhat...he gave my hands kisses. Then he stretched his neck out andkissed my nose!:colors: It took Drizzle a LONG time to do that. ButDrizzle is definitely not as trusting (and well, he's more vocal andgrunty about his feelings). This bun isa sweetheart. I feelbad because there are so many other buns at the shelter still. Lattewas there since...hmm...at least Oct. 16th. There was a note on hiscage saying his owners dropped him off because they didn't want himanymore. It was so sad. I feel good that I rescued him. Plus,you can't beat $26 for a rabbit plus the neuter.

There was one bunny there, next to Latte, and it was white w/ blackrings around it's eyes and the note on that bunny said "male,unneutered, 1year old, abandoned in apartment". I would have taken himhome (he was very friendly as well) but he was pretty large.If anyone lives in the Chicago suburbs (south), I would recommend youlook at that place. They were really easy about adopting. I was therewhen it was busy, and it took me 20 minutes and then I picked him uptwo days later. I'll post info about the other rabbits in the thread Istarted in the Rescue Me section.


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Haley wrote:*


> Yeah, the urine could just be from something he ate. Did yougive him any news veggies or fruit?
> 
> I would just be sure he's drinking lots of fluids.
> 
> Dont worry abuot asking questions. Ive been a bunny owner all my life and I still always have questions.


I gave him some romaine lettuce (the nice dark greenpieces)and carrot chips (they are just the thinner pieces ofcarrot)later last night after the pink urine. They might havegiven him some fruit at the shelter before I picked him up (eitherSaturday or Sunday).

And the fluids are no prob! He almost drank an entire water bottle fullof water yesterday! I'm making sure to fill it up when he needs it. 

I'm keeping an eye on him. I work from home currently and he's in acage in my office. He's sleeping right now after a big yawn and DBF.

Isn't it funny how a new bunny can be so different from the first oneand give you more questions? LOL...I thought I had a lot of knowledge.But there is always thatworried person in me that just wantsthem to be happy and healthy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh, Latte is just as gorgeous as Drizzle - youlucky thing . Hopefully, they will become good friends. Has yourhusband warmed up to him yet?

Jan


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 27, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Oh, Latte is just as gorgeous as Drizzle - you lucky thing. Hopefully, they will become good friends. Has your husband warmedup to him yet?
> 
> Jan


Thanks Jan! My husband is starting too. I kept telling him that theyare cute in their own ways. But, Latte kissed him on the hand lastnight, so I think that clinched it. He calls him "Ears".


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 28, 2006)

Question: How long shouldI wait to formally introduce these two buns (in a neutral territory, of course)? 

Also, I don't know if I like the name Latte now...not sure if it suits him. We'll see. Any other name suggestions?


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 29, 2006)

Ah...my tale of 2 sneezing buns. The new bunnysneezes whenever he wakes up from a nap. I've been checking and he hasno colored discharge which is good. Drizzle sneezes whenever I open awindow. He would be the absolute worse outdoor bunny ever! He also hasno colored discharge (that photo of poor Livingston's nose discharge inthe infirmary is a big help for things to look for). Sorry Drizzy, butthis is the last day of 60+ degrees in Chicago for a week, the windowwill remain open! It'll be closed tomorrow when it's 30 degrees!


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2006)

Have you tried shaking out the hay and food? You may have a dusty batch or something.

For bonding, I would probably give the little guy some time to getsettled in. Also for whatever hormones he has post-surgery tosettle down. I think maybe give him a few weeks or so.

So are you keeping the name Latte?


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Haley wrote:*


> Have you tried shaking out the hay and food? You may have adusty batch or something.
> 
> For bonding, I would probably give the little guy some time to getsettled in. Also for whatever hormones he has post-surgery tosettle down. I think maybe give him a few weeks or so.
> 
> So are you keeping the name Latte?


:dunno:I'm not sure if I'm keeping the nameLatteyet. I'm trying to use it right now to see how it suits him. Thenagain, I don't have any other ideas. My husband still likes the nameand it's half/half w/ other people. I like it but...it seems kindafeminine to me. We'll see. I'll definitely let everyone know.

As for the sneezing, it may be the hay. I think it's getting a littlecrunched up and smaller pieces. I also think it's still from thenewspaper in Latte's cage. I shook it out, but it was in the bottom ofmy closet (I'm sure it's a little dusty). Or it could be the fact thatLatte trys to eat the litter and digs at it. Might make the litterdustier.

As for Driz, he sneezes whenever he goes outside. On the way to the carwhen I take him to the vet, he sneezes...until he gets into thecar.:disgust: The doc says he just has allergies. He also sneezes whenI wear perfume or spray air fresheners by his cage. That's why I boughta air purifier by his condo.


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 29, 2006)

This new bun has been sneezing an awfullot...more than Drizzle ever really did. Can't tell if it's because ofthe weather, or if because the cage is on the floor, etc. He has nocolored discharge from his nose. His nose is a little wet, but it'sclear. He sneezes after he gets up from a nap, when he's in his box,after he cleans himself, ...there's really not much of a pattern. But Imight just make a vet appointment just to cross the t's and dot the i'sbefore I introduce these two. Don't want one to infect the other ifthere is a problem. He's been sleeping a lot too, but Iattribute that to stress and the neutering. I'm going to talk to myhusband about it after he gets home from work. We're both questioninghis one eye anyway, so maybe it's a good thing to go.

*EDIT:* Before I make an appointment, I'm going to remove the newspaper and see what he does.

Also, I just cleaned the paper out of his cage. As I was doing that, Ifound like pieces of hay all around his cage and he must be starting toshed. I was sneezing just taking the stuff out! Can bunnies sneezebecause of their own fur? Also, is it ok if his nose is a little moistbut there is no colorful discharge?


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2006)

Its probably best to have him checked out, justto be sure. If its clear discharge, it could just be allergies, but itcould also be something like a tooth root problem, like you said.

If he's shedding a lot, it could be irritating him a bit. 

What kind of litter do you use?


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Itsprobably best to have him checked out, just to be sure. If its cleardischarge, it could just be allergies, but it could also be somethinglike a tooth root problem, like you said.
> 
> If he's shedding a lot, it could be irritating him a bit.
> 
> What kind of litter do you use?


I use Pet's Preference Critter Litter &amp;Bedding.That's what they gave me when I got Drizzle. Drizzledoesn't haveany issues with it. It's made from recycled paper&amp; it's non-toxic anddust free (at least until you getthe very bottom of thebag).http://www.stutzman-environmental.com/petsprefer.htm

Now he hasn't been sneezing in the box, but he sneezes after he gets upfrom sleeping, grooming, and eating (eating I think is from the bits ofhay shavings in his bottom of the bowl).

I'll make an appointment w/ the vet just to make sure he's healthy before giving the bonding a go.


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2006)

hmm..not the litter, then. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> hmm..not the litter, then. Let us know what the vet says!


Yeah, I really like that litter a lot. I called the vet &amp; hehas an appointment at 6PM tomorrow evening. The lady whoanswered the phone asked about his symptoms and told me to go to anemergency vet because it sounded like a upper res infection. Well, he'sacting normal other than that; running, playing, eating, pooping,drinking, etc. He's been sleeping some but Driz did the same thingafter his altering. Plus, I think he's just stressed from being plantedhere right after the surgery, but he doesn't sleep anymore than anyother rabbit (actually Driz slept the same amount today). I sincerelydoubt it's an infection. His nose isn't even running...it's a_ little_wet every now and then. His breathing sounds fine up to my ear andhis chest is moving ok. Actually, he sounds more normal than Drizzle! Itook Driz in when he was 4 months old because he was sneezing (and hebreathes very quickly)...the vet took a look and said he was normal.Now,wouldn't Lattebe be acting more strange if he had aninfection? 

Also, I'm keeping Driz AWAY from him! They're already in separate rooms(Latte's in the office so I can keep an eye on him and Driz is in hiscondo in the dining room). Definitely washing my hands before I go andtouch on or the other. Hopefully :fingers crossed: I'm justbeing a worried bunny mom as usual and there will be nothing wrong.

Note to self, things to ask the vet:
~sneezing
~teeth?
~eye prob?
~ok to be around Driz?
~How is the neutering healing up

Anything else I should ask?

Drizzle was around his cage over the last couple days (when thesneezing wasn't all that bad as it is today). Should I be concernedabout Drizzle? He hasn't been sneezing anymore than he does on anyother day I have the window open. And his nose isn't running.

*Edit:* Also, Latte's been chewing a lot on the grates of the cage; is that any sign of a tooth prob?


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2006)

I dont think its an emergency. If there waswheezing or a lot of discharge, then Id be worried. Open mouthbreathing is also a sign of something that needs immediate attention. Alittle bit of sneezing can wait, in my opinion.

Chewing on the bars is normal. My bunnies did that all the time when they were younger. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Idont think its an emergency. If there was wheezing or a lot ofdischarge, then Id be worried. Open mouth breathing is also a sign ofsomething that needs immediate attention. A little bit of sneezing canwait, in my opinion.
> 
> Chewing on the bars is normal. My bunnies did that all the time when they were younger.
> 
> Keep us posted!


Yeah, I'm just going to go tomorrow at 6PM. I'm not too worried. Just agood check up to make sure he wasn't exposed to anything at theshelter. 

The vet receptionist also told me to call the shelter and maybe they'dgive him medicine. That shelter does not see bunnies except of spaysand neuterings. Also, I have a list of the meds they offer and nothingis bunny safe. I know the receptionist was just trying to help, but shereally sounded like I was a horrible bunny mom for not taking him rightaway when I told her I'd just go in tomorrow at 6PM. LOL!

I'll definitely keep you all posted! Actually, there was a plant I hadin the office ( a new Peace Lily). I moved it out of the office and thesneezing has somewhat calmed down. It was on the floor (also notingthat he hasn't been out of his cage or near it enough to eat it)&amp; I originally, when he first came home, had it on the deskshelf.
Don't know if it has anything to do with it, but it's interesting tojot down to ask tomorrow. This vet says always impressed that I do myresearch before I come in 

EDIT: I also put that air purifier that I have near Driz's cage (I have2 of them ) by Latte's. It seems to be helping slightly. He's beensneezing a little less.


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 30, 2006)

Got back from the vets a couple hours ago. Thevet checked him out and said Latte might have a slight upper resinfection, but his lungs are clear and sound healthy. The infectionmight be a little one that's just starting (probably exposed from theshelter). So, he'll be on a mild antibiotic for 10 days. He also hadsome scabbing at his neutering site, the the antibiotics should helpthere as well. I also asked him to check his teeth, and they're fine,which is good. I have to keep an eye on Drizzle though. If he startssneezing a lot, he has to go on the antibiotics as well.


----------



## Haley (Nov 30, 2006)

Poor guy Sounds like you probably caught it early enough. Good job! 

For the scabs, you could even rub a little neosporin on it to help it heal.

Glad to hear he's okay though!


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Poor guy Sounds like you probably caught it early enough. Good job!
> 
> For the scabs, you could even rub a little neosporin on it to help it heal.
> 
> Glad to hear he's okay though!


Hehe, thanks Haley! I'm glad I went. After I elminated all the allergybased stuff that could cause his sneezing, I knew it was an actualprob. He's staying away from Driz and it about to take his meds. I'mkeeping him by the air purifier as well. 

I'll try the neosporin tomorrow. He seems to be very itchy there (licking/sniffing a lot). 

I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that Drizzle won't get it; theyweren't together more than 30 minutes over the past 5 days (but we'llsee). Drizzle already breathes like a freak as it is (loud sometimesand fast...but his lungs and nose are fine. the vet says it's just hisallergies)

I do have a question though, if I touch and pet Latte then go and petDriz w/out washing my hands, can Driz still get Latte's infection? Nottoo worried (as I have been washing my hands before I touch one or theother), but I'm just curious.


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 1, 2006)

Latte has been sneezing a little less today. So,that's a good thing. He LOVES his medicine! When Driz was onantibiotics, my husband had to hold him so I could give it to him (heloved the taste of it, but would turn his head away when I put thesyringe near him...until he tasted it then he was trying to eat thesyringe!). This guy takes it all by himself! 

Drizzle was really ornery this morning. He looked all cute and I triedto take a pic of him, but he grunted and ran off. I got him though, andhe preceded to grunt and lunge at my camera. :disgust:Someonewoke up on the wrong side of the litter box this morning. 






There's Mr. Grunty before he lunged





And here's after. 

There are plenty more photos like that and those cute, grunty whiskers.

He almost threw my camera by the strap. :rollseyesHe's not pleasant this morning.

Also got a cute photo of Latte yesterday.





And he's a photo of their stockings:


----------



## Haley (Dec 1, 2006)

*lalena2148 wrote: *

Ido have a question though, if I touch and pet Latte then goand pet Driz w/out washing my hands, can Driz still get Latte'sinfection? Not too worried (as I have been washing my hands before Itouch one or the other), but I'm just curious. 

Its not likely, but I would wash just in case. 

Is Drizzle grumpy because he can smell Latte? If so, you might want to wash in between pettings anyway 

Oh, and great stockings!


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Its not likely, but I would wash just in case.
> 
> Is Drizzle grumpy because he can smell Latte? If so, you might want to wash in between pettings anyway
> 
> Oh, and great stockings!


Ok, that's good to know.

No, Drizzle is grumpy because I woke up late and fed him breakfast 2hours later than I normally do (I'm coming down with a sneezing coldnow too and just slept in). He gets really mad when I feed him late,and lets me know with his grunting like he's scolding me. Two days ago,I fed him 45 minutes later than normal and he preceded to run fullforce at my ankle, heading butting me, and grunting:disgust:. It's funny because he thinks he's so powerful andhe's so little. And as soon as I yell at him and say "NO Drizzy! Stopthat!" his ears go down and he was licking my foot. What a baby. 

Yeah, I love the stockings...and they're bunny sized for their specialChristmas treats. :carrotThey havea tree their size too butit's not up yet. It was actually a 3 foot tree I used in college andnow it's theres. I'll take photos of it w/ them by it. I think myhusband thinks I'm crazy about the rabbits. :craziness


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ah...now both my buns are on antibiotics. Driz'snose was running terribly this morning, and although it was clear&amp; he hasn't really been sneezing much, I called the doc to gethim some meds. 

Driz wasn't even excited about eating this morning (which he's usuallya hungry little monster by the time I get up). I said "What's thematter bun?" and he proceeded to wipe his nose on my hand...it wasreally gross. But, I guess I got the message so that's good.


----------



## Haley (Dec 2, 2006)

Geesh! Heres hoping they both get well soon!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 3, 2006)

Ohhhh, poor little buns - hope they are bothfeeling better soon. I love the grumpy pictures of Drizzle-so much bunnitude 

Jan


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Haley and Jan! Well Latte is sneezingless (once every couple of hours instead of 5 times every half hour) sothat's good. He was SO happy to get out of his cage! He's been in therebecause he was neutered last Saturday. I let him run around the officefor about 15 minutes. Sincerely, I don't think they ever let him out ofhis cage at the shelter...which means he's been in a cage for at least3 months (and that's not counting if he was ever let out of his cage athis old home). Well he was doing binkies like crazy! And then he'd runover and give me kisses...then go run off and binkie some more. It wasvery sweet. Afterward, he sat on my lap and fell asleep purring on andoff. He's such a good boy.

Drizzle's nose isn't running as heavily. He was very snuggly yesterdayas well. He got a new cardboard box, so he was very excited.


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 4, 2006)

:shock2:LOL! I randomly found this video on You Tube and thought someone was spying on my Drizzle!! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N793iagn_-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N793iagn_-4[/ame]
:laugh:Uncanny, isn't it! Seriously, it freaked me outbecause that bunny slides AND breathes JUST like Drizzle! Thought I'dshare it...it's cute!


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 11, 2006)

I can't find the front, but here's the back of our Christmas card starring Drizzle:





The front has his face in the wreath, but my husband thought it would be cute for the back to have his tail in there.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 12, 2006)

LOL. I love it - what a great idea .If you find the front, we'd love to see it too 

Jan


----------

